# STOPTECH brakes



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

As a lot of you will know we are one of the biggest selling dealers in the UK of Stoptech brakes. You will of seen a number of 32,33,34 around with the excellent Stoptech brake kit fitted.

Stoptech have just released a 6 pot caliper, this has been designed and set up to give Stoptechs normal excellent reputation to provide a "balance" brake set up. It is not just the thing to look at a set of calipers that look good have a bell and a bracket made and bolt them to your car, this can and does make a "unbalanced" brake set up which can make the braking distances increase from a standard car.

Have a read on the Stoptech site http://www.stoptech.com and read through the FAQ pages. It is a good read and helps to understand brake set up.

mark


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

So presumably this means that you need a balanced set of front and rear caliper upgrades so that the increase in pad area * hub radius and remains constant at both front and back?

Would you normally fit a brake bias valve also?

What would this cost for an R32 with 330mm 4-pot fronts? (disks*4, calipers*4, bells*4, brackets*4, braided lines*4, ATE Super Blue + fitting)

Fox
---


----------

